# Toxic Holiday Plants



## Aww Stells

Hello,

My husband has received a holiday plant at his office today, and I wanted to check as I'm not sure if it's safe for kitties or not. It's called Cypress Tree, and looks like a mini pine tree. I know poinsettias aren't good for kitties and I don't have any house plants. 

Our tree is artificial, but she's surprisingly not too interested in it. I sprayed with bitter apple - she took one bite and did not like it. She just curls up underneath the tree now. Doesn't even bat at the ornaments like i was expecting.

Anyways, if anyone knows if the Cypress Tree has any poisonous effects on cats, please let me know!

Thanks!


----------



## newkitten

I have never heard of that plant being on the "toxic" list. You could google "plants toxic to cats" to be sure.


----------



## Araushnee

I know Leyland Cypress is toxic to humans, which would be most likely toxic to cats too, but I don't know about other cypress trees.


----------



## Araushnee

Oh. I found this, but I don't see cypress anything in either of the two lists. But this is still a very useful list. ASPCA Non-Toxic & Toxic Plant List


----------

